# Winch Help!!!



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals,
My buddy just got a Suzuki Eiger. He is looking to put a winch on it. I told him just don't get stuck and he has nothing to worry about, but he doesn't listen.
Anyway, I am looking for some recomendations. I have a Warn, and have not had any trouble, but they are way over priced in my opinion. I would like to know what brands ya'll are running and if you think they are worth there price.
I have heard good things about the Vipers and not so good things about the Gorrilas. What about the Mile Markers and Superwinches?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

dont get stuck, or take a buddy.... really.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Viper FTW!
Reliability, longevity, price and customer service..
Thats all he needs!


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

I have used WARN, Viper, and Superwinch. I burnt up my Warn pulling a friend out, but it was the old Warn 2.5ci. Just to replace the motor was around $150 I think. After that I bought the viper 2500 max. I have had zero problems out of it, my friend has the 4500 max on his grizzly and he has had zero problems out of his to. As far as the Superwinch. The guy that I bought my Prairie from had one on it. It was a 1500lb Superwinch on a 650 prairie LOL. but believe it or not it used to pull me out and never broke, I did change it out just to be safe.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we own 2 viper max 4000's and I have the original Viper 3000. Still kickin!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive had my viper max 3500 for around 2 years with no problems...

Except the contactor, I didnt seal it up good when i put the second one on, they get water in them, so I have to tap on it to make it work sometimes. I need to get a new one just havent yet!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ive ran warn. way over priced. not worth the 600 bucks lol 
viper great
gorilla pretty good


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The Viper is the way I was pushing him.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I run a 3000lb Gorilla. I haven't had a burp yet. It pulls 'em out every single time.

But, keep in mind, I'm mainly a trail rider who uses to on occasion. 
I've used it maybe twenty times since new.
The guys around here swear by Viper.






Just sayin'


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am running the viper max 4000


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

sookies, does ur gorilla have a slow line speed?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> sookies, does ur gorilla have a slow line speed?


 Yeah. It's not very fast by any means.


But I've never bogged it down when pullin' myself or someone out with it.
I guess I could use the freespool while running it out, but that would take away from my "beer break" time.

:haha:




Just sayin'


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

lol ya. i hear ya. mine isnt fast by any means either. thought id see if they all was like that or not


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Venom winches....Every Warn I have had has been junk...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep me too. Not a Warn fan... I still have an old 2.5 in the shed on a brute mount plate. Just not worth putting on.

....and with the 32's I don't need a winch!!:nana: lol


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride an 09' grizz. 700, on 26 inch mudlites myself.

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:

I don't need a winch either.

:haha::haha::haha:


Usually, I'm busy looking for a miracle!!!!!!!

:egg::egg:

Oh well, the more I'm stuck........ The more cold beerz I drink.
Which causes me to get stuck again. It's a vicious alcohol filled cycle that just won't stop.

:haha:



Just sayin'


Just sayin'


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think the xt series of warn are ok. it was the CI series of winches that had the plastic housing and would easily strip.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Harbor Freight tools...* no name winch $50.00 with remote and rebuild instructions in the box....those things are just for show any how.(right?) but for $50. you cant go wrong. My buddy has one on his Zuki. if you wanna spend $$$ get the rope ,wont take your head off if it snaps. and they are light & strong giving your winch less weight to spool up..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Viper 4000 lb MAX , Only used 2 times ,worked both times, 1st time i used it it ripped the mounting plate loose but I was pulling a old 6x6 polaris ranger out of sand Winch never even got in a bind when pulling ,It was just stronger than the mount they sent with it, And it has spent most of its life (6-8 months)buried in mud and water and works fine


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

im one of the few that hasnt burnt up a Gorilla Winch yet...but i say yet...its been real tough and never even winced...for the money if it blows up ill use the warranty...


----------

